# Decoder control of Heisler firebox flicker?



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

I have just finished installing a Digitrax DG583S decoder and Phoenix Sound in my new Bachmann Heisler. George Schreyer's Heisler Tips were a big help (thank you, George). My question is: can the flicker LEDs be controlled by a decoder function through the Bachmann PCB board, just as the headlights and cab light were? There are three wires coming from the two firebox LEDs. From George's wiring diagram in the Heisler Wiring chapter it appears that the orange and yellow wires are posative and the brown wire is negative. Can I cut the brown wire coming from the LEDs and attach it to a decoder function, similar to what was done with the headlights and cab light? (The brown wire would then go from the LEDs to the decoder function.) Would this allow the firebox flicker to be turned on and off with the decoder and also stop the interference with the programming track? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. John


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the TCS FL-2 to make the firebox flicker with DCC.


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Bill. I am not familiar with that decoder. I have used the Digitrax DG583S to flicker firebox LEDs before in another engine, but I believe I would need to remove the LEDs and rewire them so that they don't share a combined negative wire in order to do that here. I was hoping that there was a way I could do it using the three wires already easily accessible and the resistors, etc. already present on the Bachmann board. John


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I would like to make everybody aware that the advanced feature of the ZIMO TrueSound DCC decoder allow also for the extra implementation needs.

One example on how to control the the output functions:

Bits 0,1 value = 0: independent of direction =1:active in forward direction =2:active in reverse direction ATTENTION: change CV’s #33, 34.... if direction is wrong! 
Bits 2 - 7 (Bits 0 and 1, see above) value: 
= 4 Mars light 
= 8 Random Flicker (this coould be a feature with a seocnd output for some interesitng flickers) 
= 12 Flashing headlight 
= 16 Single pulse strobe 
= 20 Double pulse strobe 
= 24 Rotary beacon simulation. 
= 28 Gyralite 
= 32 Ditch light type 1, right 
= 36 Ditch light type 1, left 
= 40 Ditch light type 2, right 
= 44 Ditch light type 2, left 
= 48 Uncoupler as in CV#115 
= 52 Soft start up of function output
= 56 Automatic stop lights for street cars, see CV #63 
= 60 Function output turns off automati- cally at speed >0 (i.e. turns off cab light at start). 
= 64 Function output turns off automati- cally after 5 min. (i.e. to protect a smoke generator from overheating). 
= 68 Turns off autom. after 10 minutes.
= 72 Speed or load dependent smoke for steam engines as per CV’s #137 – 139 (Preheating, heavy smoke at full speed or load).
= 76 As above, but turns off automati cally after 10 min., also actuation only with function key (but not when function is already on at power-on).
= 80 Operation-dependent smoke for diesel engines as per CV’s #137- 139 (Preheating, heavy smoke at motor start-up sound and accelera tion). Proper fan control as defined in CV #133.
= 84 As above, but turns off automati cally after 10 min., also actuation only with function key (but not when function is already on at power-on).
EXAMPLES You want : Program CV #125 to:Mars light forward only - 5 Gyralite independent of direction 28Ditch type 1 left, only forward 37Uncoupler 48Soft start of output 52
Automatic stop light 56Automatic cab lights OFF 60Automatic smoke OFF after 5 min. 64Automatic smoke OFF after 10 min. 68Speed/load dependent smoke 72Speed/load dependent smoke + auto-off 76
Speed/load dependent diesel smoke 80Speed/load dep. diesel smoke + auto-off 84


----------

